# Ground temp?



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Whats the ideal range for them to start poppin'?

I'm thinking w/ the warm rains and decent night time lows it might be sooner than later.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

my experience, you can find a few Blacks once you get to about 46-48. prime time Blacks take place around 50 to 55, then your whites start in the mid to upper 50's

heres a pic of an early one from last year.

BTW, the probe is all the way in and about 4" long.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Has anyone takin a ground temp yet? If so do you mind sharing the temp and the general area ( as in SE, SW, NW..........) Thanks..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is the web site for the Michigan State sponsored Enviro-weather Automated Weather Station Network formerly known as MAWN. It has a report generator for air and soil temps, precipitation, humidity and much more. You can select the area in Michigan and the criteria you want and it will give you a summary of conditions hourly or daily.
http://www.agweather.geo.msu.edu/mawn/

A soil temp map.
http://www.greencastonline.com/SoilTempMaps.aspx


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

RippinLipp said:


> Has anyone takin a ground temp yet? If so do you mind sharing the temp and the general area ( as in SE, SW, NW..........) Thanks..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


NW city of Grand Rapids: 
My analog thermometer did not respond when I put it in the ground, stayed at the temp it was in the house. 
My digital settled in at 44 in the part of the yard that saw sun all day, moved it to a shaded spot and it went to 43. 

Out of the ground my digital settled in at 46. WOOD TV8 says it is 45 outside and TWC says it is 44 outside. _Oh yeah, it has a 6 inch probe._


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

petronius said:


> Here is the web site for the Michigan State sponsored Enviro-weather Automated Weather Station Network formerly known as MAWN. It has a report generator for air and soil temps, precipitation, humidity and much more. You can select the area in Michigan and the criteria you want and it will give you a summary of conditions hourly or daily.
> http://www.agweather.geo.msu.edu/mawn/
> 
> A soil temp map.
> http://www.greencastonline.com/SoilTempMaps.aspx


The agweather is pretty accurate and have been using it for years,
and I only look at the 4 inch depths, shows rainfall amounts too.

RL..Ground temp just to your south was 42 degrees
at my house at 4 inches.

Here's an old thread on ground temps.

*http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=280786&highlight=Ground+temperatures*


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Michigan Mike said:


> The agweather is pretty accurate and have been using it for years,
> and I only look at the 4 inch depths, shows rainfall amounts too.
> 
> RL..Ground temp just to your south was 42 degrees
> ...


After reviewing your older thread, I realized I read it before and forgot about it. Glad to know that others have been using the agweather chart. Even though this info about ground temperature has been posted before, I think it should be brought up each season for newbies and a reminder for the rest of us.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

For sure petronis and a reminder for myself,
I seem to forget more than I remember nowadays
anyways.

Nothing seems to change the ground temp more than a
good rain either to warm it up or cool it down.
A couple of days of cold or warm weather doesn't seem
to effect it much at all.

By me after they just started popping last year,
a long cold rain seem to shut it all down.

Rained all day today here!
With warmer weather on the way staring Friday.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info... This year im gonna carry a log book with me.. That way i can keep tabs on all my findings..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

An old saying for farmers was to plant corn when the oak leaves were the size of squirrel ears, basic saying the ground was at the right temp for germination, and corn will pop within days if plant at that time. An old time fungi hunter told me years ago not to waste your time looking in southern MI untill you see dandelions blooming and his words have always been true. A mother nature ground temp probe!!!!!!!! Best of luck everyone, we are very overdue for a good year.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Dandelions blooming:idea: That's good to know. I always thought that dandelions were under rated and were good for something besides the greens.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

i hope everyone who lives close to me doesnt start looking untill the dandelions are up all the more mushrooms for me. it has been my experience that the shrooms start about a week or two before the dandeloins .


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

esgowen said:


> i hope everyone who lives close to me doesnt start looking untill the dandelions are up all the more mushrooms for me. it has been my experience that the shrooms start about a week or two before the dandeloins .


I believe the point is if you wait untill the dandsleions are up makes for an actuall harvest, rather then just picking the few earlys, I have been way too anxions in years past, go to 1 of my good spots and get 15 then 2 days later get 30 then a week later get 100, if I had waited I woulda got all those in that 3rd trip! Rather then just a few at a time!

BD


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

esgowen said:


> i hope everyone who lives close to me doesnt start looking untill the dandelions are up all the more mushrooms for me. it has been my experience that the shrooms start about a week or two before the dandeloins .


Well I wasn't gonna say it...

I always believed that the dandelions are a good indicator for the whites, but you already know this esgowen. Maybe that is what that fella was talking about.


----------

